# Power & Torque Meters



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

I had my car at the dealer to get the global update and was given a new F30 (328 Luxury Edition) as a loaner. It had the power and torque meters BUT there was no entries under settings/units to change it to HP etc. This tells me that eventhough we have been messing around with changing the defaul values to hp, etc. it will not have an effect on the scale. What I did observe was the readings were similar to what I get in my car - in other words the peak power levels would never come close to what the engine is reported to be able to output (and I tried a few times, believe me).

BTW They did not updtae my car with the new software. They have noted I have the hesitation and I qualify for the update "FOUND PUMA MEASURE#50183168-02 DELAY IN ENGINE RESPONSE. REQUIRES PROGRAMMING, CAN NOT PROGRAM VEHICLE AS PER TIP PAGE REGARDING CERTAIN VEHICLES...CUST TO REBOOK WHEN SOFTWARE ISSUE IS CORRECTED" however there seems to be some found bugs with global update as it relates to certain configurations??? Anyway, they are expecting another update in a couple of weeks and will let me know. So guys - those of you that failed to get the global update, you may be able to get another chance to try to convince them again once the update is released.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.. I think the nav is not the contributor to the meters but the Technology package on the F30 might be.. thing is, we had to order those two together so that's probably where the mistake was made.

I wonder though, do you guys have something on the F10 that's called a technology package?



Sharbotcom said:


> I had my car at the dealer to get the global update and was given a new F30 (328 Luxury Edition) as a loaner. It had the power and torque meters BUT there was no entries under settings/units to change it to HP etc. This tells me that eventhough we have been messing around with changing the defaul values to hp, etc. it will not have an effect on the scale. What I did observe was the readings were similar to what I get in my car - in other words the peak power levels would never come close to what the engine is reported to be able to output (and I tried a few times, believe me).


Yeah my F30 (also 328 Lux) did not have the settings for HP and such either, it was just the standard kW. Through coding I was able to enable the HP and all else that was missing.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

svache said:


> I wonder though, do you guys have something on the F10 that's called a technology package?


Yes, it included navigation and the rear view camera.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Chuck W. said:


> Yes, it included navigation and the rear view camera.


Ahh ic.. so that's similar on both series then. Thanks


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

svache said:


> Instead of looking when your car was build, wouldn't it be a better idea to check the 'Developer Menu' (if that is available in the F10, it is on my F30 but I realize that it's not a guarantee for you guys)?
> 
> In my F30, I have enabled this by setting the following:
> 
> ...


This is the CIC & Apps version, and true that not much was changed in later versions.

You can open the later caf file for CIC_HU with the CAF viewer, not much there in the comments..

Maybe they are more focused on the revision release ie CIC_NBT...

Car manufacturers are riding the tech bandwagon nowadays, its like the Apple magic cycle - lets release a new ios and when people upgrade their current hardware, it will be slow, and thats when we release a new phone/ipod/ipad...<OT rant end>


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

svache said:


> Yeah my F30 (also 328 Lux) did not have the settings for HP and such either, it was just the standard kW. Through coding I was able to enable the HP and all else that was missing.


Ah, but did the change have any effect on the scale or the readings? I suspect not. If not I would have to say the change in units to hp, etc. has not been fully coded by BMW yet otherwise it would have been added to the menu.


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Sharbotcom said:


> Ah, but did the change have any effect on the scale or the readings? I suspect not. If not I would have to say the change in units to hp, etc. has not been fully coded by BMW yet otherwise it would have been added to the menu.


Not really, if anything, I'd say the kW readings where wrong the whole time as they would always max at 240.. my car is a 328 so it should be 25% less than the 240 as that's the amount of HP my car should have. Changing it to HP still gave me a reading of 240. Personally I feel it's just a gimmick but nothing that is really showing true and correct numbers


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

svache said:


> Not really, if anything, I'd say the kW readings where wrong the whole time as they would always max at 240.. my car is a 328 so it should be 25% less than the 240 as that's the amount of HP my car should have. Changing it to HP still gave me a reading of 240. Personally I feel it's just a gimmick but nothing that is really showing true and correct numbers


Wow. With my 535 it never, ever went past 165.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

I did not pay much attention to the power value, but when I stomped on the right pedal, the torque gauge peaked at 400. My 535 should peak at 400 nm (300 lb ft) so it looks like it is still nm even after changing scale "labels".
Edit: HP tops out at value of 200.

Must be a conversion value in there somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## rwassily (Jul 3, 2012)

works on my 528 but hp doesnt exceed the 162hp; not sure if engine is limited or these counters are just not accurate


----------

